# Looking for a 5.1 setup for $2000 ASAP



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

A friend of mine is looking for a 5.1 setup for their living room and asked for my assistance. They want speakers that are small, could be mounted on the wall and if possible wireless (wireless is not required though). The budget is $2000 for just the speakers. They will be going with a receiver for around $500 to complete the setup. I have been browsing the net for speakers for them but there are so many and I only have a week to find something for them. Internet Store speakers are fine.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not quite sure of their definition of small - however,
5 each Boston L/C/R speakers - very good price >>
It comes with silver and black grills in the box for
color options.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ft-Right-Center-Speaker-Black-Each-NEW/1.html

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutch...e/400/300/products/2005/065/x065P442-o-1.jpeg

Outlaw sub
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/lfm1plus.html

Rythmik subwoofer
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/LV12R.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If they desire smaller - the Focal Sib - the satellites sell for $399 a pair >
cheaper to buy the system and donate the subwoofer. >> the satellite
stands double as a wall-mount bracket.
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_091SBCUB3B/Focal-Sib-Cub3-Black.html

http://media.materiel.net/live/193779.jpg

Mate it with one of the subs above.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Both of the suggestions are nice, but... I think that their interpretation of small would be a slim speaker to mount on the wall around their flat panel (they are either getting a 75" Samsung or a 80" Sharp). I would think a high tech looking speaker would match their TV. They will only need 5 speakers and a sub... They are an elderly couple and my friend just wants to get the best she can for the money she has allotted for the setup for her husband.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Both of the suggestions are nice, but... I think that their interpretation of small would be a slim speaker to mount on the wall around their flat panel (they are either getting a 75" Samsung or a 80" Sharp). I would think a high tech looking speaker would match their TV. They will only need 5 speakers and a sub... They are an elderly couple and my friend just wants to get the best she can for the money she has allotted for the setup for her husband.


The Boston that I linked is a Flat Panel speaker - that did sell for $400 each
and can also be used as surrounds - Boston makes good stuff

Also, Emptek is another nice option - and good price - and can be used as fronts
and surrounds
http://emptek.com/ew35.php


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I looked at the Boston link, I liked it but it said it was a left center and right all in one. If they can be used individually then it will work fine. I have used Boston speakers in the past and very much liked them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> When I looked at the Boston link, I liked it but it said it was a left center and right all in one. If they can be used individually then it will work fine. I have used Boston speakers in the past and very much liked them.


The P442 is one per channel - need 5 each
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ft-Right-Center-Speaker-Black-Each-NEW/1.html

This one here would be the 3 in 1 SoundBar - P400
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...USTICS-P400-Soundbar-Speaker-Black-NEW/1.html


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

How about the Axiom on-wall line for the surrounds, center, and floor standers for the mains? I have the on wall and they sound great for little speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

dougc said:


> How about the Axiom on-wall line for the surrounds, center, and floor standers for the mains? I have the on wall and they sound great for little speakers.


I was looking at their setup last night for around $2100. I like the fact that if they don't like them they can return them. It is always risky buying speakers without hearing them and this is a nice benefit. So far the Axiom and Boston speakers are top contenders for their setup.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I will recommend one more to look at, JBL Studio L
speakers - if there is some width space.
Higher-end JBL is nice - good price and easy to return
to Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Performan...8&qid=1389467148&sr=1-7&keywords=jbl+studio+l


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

How about Orb speakers. They are small, and easy to mount, and they look good. Depending on their size of their room I would recommend a 12" sub. The Rythmik LV12R is possibly the best for the $$.

Also is the $2000 budget only for speakers? Is an AVR needed as well? Remember that you still have to buy speaker wire.

http://www.orbaudio.com/hometheaterspeakers.aspx


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Kef T Series
http://www.kef.com/html/us/showroom/home_theatre_speakers/tseries/overview/

Monitor audio Soundframes
http://www.monitoraudio.ca/products/soundframe/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Budget is strictly for a 5.1 speaker and sub setup... AVR will be a one for about $500. Suggested to her were the Marantz SR5007 (refurbished), and SR6007 (if the budget will allow the extra price for the 6007).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions... I have given her a list of setups for her to pick from, and I will post what she ultimately went with.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't forget the Arx bookshelves speakers too.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was going to recommend the B&W FPM series, however I don't know the prices.


----------

